# Watch FIVE news now.



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

There is going to be a piece about a man who rescues reptiles. Will be very interesting to see how it represents the hobby.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

the news isnt on yet is it?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

it starts at 6, is this the right thing??


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry, my mistake, channel 5 news, its on now. 

Could you change it for me please Andy.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Done it mate. I have seen this Dangerous Wild Animal Rescue Centre on something before cant remember where. Think it was that RSPCA are you tough enough thingy.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Well that presenter didn't exactly introduce it as someone who liked them..
"why anyone would want to keep an alligator or a Snake is beyond me, problem is when they grow up the owners don't want them"

That is only people who don't look into or find out ANY information about the reptile they're going to get.. Same with ANY pet.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Thats why if people want to ban reptiles then we are screwed. No one except reptile keepers care if they get banned or not.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Trice said:


> Well that presenter didn't exactly introduce it as someone who liked them..
> *"why anyone would want to keep an alligator or a Snake is beyond me, problem is when they grow up the owners don't want them"*
> 
> That is only people who don't look into or find out ANY information about the reptile they're going to get.. Same with ANY pet.


What an abolute arse.


----------

